# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Travel Help?

## travelworld

Hi everyone,

Myself and my boyfriend are planning to go on a trip for 3 months next year (starting around June) taking in the USA, Australia, Thailand and maybe some other places.

I have never done anything like this before and we are not really sure where to start. I live in Scotland and am not sure where we should head to first.
If anyone has done a similar trip and knows of good places to visit and stay etc then I would love to hear from you. 

I would also apprieciate any advice on the best ways to travel and what the weather is like in different places too.

Basically any help you guys can give me would be brilliant!


Thanks
Laura

----------


## SN2015

Hey ,
if you are planning a trip. Then why don't you visit india? India is the beautiful place to visit . There are various famous places in india where you can enjoy.India is a vast South Asian country with diverse terrain – from Himalayan peaks to Indian Ocean coastline – and history reaching back 5 millennia. In the north, Mughal Empire landmarks include Delhi’s Red Fort complex, massive Jama Masjid mosque and Agra’s iconic Taj Mahal mausoleum. Pilgrims bathe in the Ganges in Varanasi, and Rishikesh is a yoga center and base for Himalayan trekking. MUMBAI , MARETHAN, KONKAN,AGRA, KERALA, SHIMLA, MANALI, LEH ,LADDAKH, JAIPUR, AJMER. these are the some best places in india to visit.

----------

